# signal light wiring for m3 mirrors



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

Installed the m3 mirrors today. Didn't have much time to play with the wiring, I got the lights to stay on when I turn on the parking lights however, they dont blink with the turn signals. I tapped into the turn signals but I guess I dont have the wiring correct. 
Mirror has these wires Black=ground White=? and Blue?
white and blue both make the lights light because I hooked them up individually and together to a battery. 
Factory harness has three wires black, red with blue stripe and a yellow with green stripe...how do I hook them up so that the lights blink with the turn signals.....
I think I will try to connect the blue and white together and see if that works...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm guessing that the red/blue wire is the driving light wire and the yellow/green wire is the turn signal wire. 

where'd you get your m3's from? ebay?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

yep ebay. I got them when they were first out so I had the blue leds for the turn signal. I went to a local electronic shop and the guy changed the leds for $20. I wanted white/clear, he f'up and put amber. oh well. www.x3racing.com is who I bid through. They dont have them on the website but call and you can get them. The major problem with these mirrors is that the three factory bolts that hold it to the car dont fit in the new mirror. The new mirror holes arent even threaded. I used a large self tap bolt to hold them to the car and it looks fine. just gotta get the lights working correctly.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

so other then the bolts they fit perfectly? i've heard of people having to custom fab the mirror mount to where the stock one was.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

they fit pretty good, just the top portion doesnt fit tight against the molding. Could have been made a little better. I went to play with the lights again today. I connected the passenger side like everyone said and it worked perfectly, blinked with turn signal and hazzard and light up when I turned on the lights. I taped up the connections and then the lights only worked with the hazzards and turn signals. I dont know what the hell happened. I did blow a fuse but I replaced it and still nothing. I may try to run the wiring to the tail lights to see if it works properly...


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*It's not going to work. I tried it on my Pulsar when I put side repeaters on. I wanted them to come on with the lights and blink so I connected them to both marker and signal wires. I would alway blow the fuse. It wouldn't work because with the two connected it was too much juice for the fuse causing the blow and because the bulb is only a single filament. In order to get your mirror light to stay on and flash you will need a dual filament bulb, then adapt the wiring.*_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

it wont work even if you put in a higher rated fuse?. these mirrors have l.e.d.'s in them . its not like they draw so much current. later, tony


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Nonsense...


*It wouldn't work because with the two connected it was too much juice for the fuse causing the blow and because the bulb is only a single filament.  *


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

He's right, that is nonsense. You can hook as many power wires up to a bulb as you want, it's only going to pull as much current as it's designed to. If you were blowing fuses, something else was wrong, you were likely causing a direct short. 

The reason it won't work is because your running light wire will still be powering the leds when the turn signals are on, so despite the pulsed power from the turn signal wire, it's still getting constant power from the running lights. So if you don't want to try to retrofit a dual filament bulb in, or dual filament leds, you can make it work with single filament bulbs or leds. Here's how: You get a couple relays and wire it in the following manner. Terminal 85 to ground; terminal 86 to the turn signal wire; terminal 30 to the parking light wire; terminal 87a to the leds. You do this for each mirror. So what happens is, when the parking lights are on, the leds are lit up, and when the turn signal is activated, the relay will open and close causing them to blink. They will blink alternate of the OEM turn signals, which is kind of cool. If you really want them to blink at the same time as the turn signals this can be done but takes more relays to do it. If you want to know how to do it that way, let me know and I'll give you instructions. And don't pay too much for relays, I can get them for you cheap if you want. These instructions also work for wiring the Tsuru corners to work as turn signals as well as running lights.


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*It doesn't matter if it's LED or not. You could have the hot wire connected directly to the ground wire with no bulb in between and it will still blow the fuse. It will not be at the correct current for that fuse.

If you want to get them to flash and stay on then you will have to either get a dual filament bulb and set up the wiring right or locate a crossover so one doesn't cancel the other out.*_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

whats nonsense is that I ask a question and get a response 'nonsense'. Now I will sit back and watch you two fight over it. I had one side working perfectly fine. When I taped up the wiring and made it neat, I must have touched two wires causing the fuse to blow. I really dont know what a single filament and a dual filament bulb is. I am happy with having the lights blink with the turn signals because thats what they are intended to be used for. Oh well, When I get a degree in electrical engineering then I will understand but right now most of this means nothing to me.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, well, until you've had people flat out ignore your post for days on end, I wouldn't bitch. At least people were trying to help you. Nodoby's fighting about anything. I was simply trying to clarify some misinformation and give you some alternatives so that you could wire it differently. It's not my fault you don't understand some very basic electrical principals, maybe you should have someone else do the work next time?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

I thank everyone for their help. Just remember sometimes basic to some people is not basic to all. I work on cars as a hobby. My specialty is the human body


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

*learned something yesterday*

Brake light has been light in the dash on my girls piece of crap honduh for a while so I decided to take a look. Changed all the bulbs in the taillights and discovered what a two filament bulb is. I told her to go to the parts store a while ago because the same bulb had burntout a while ago. It was a 2057 bulb. It looks just like a 1157 bulb because the notches are offset. However, the 2057 has the dual filament. I went to a parts store to get a 2057 and they said we dont have that, an 1157 is the same bulb . I smiled and said "no, 2057 has a dual filament". And this is what happened to her the last time causing the bulb to burn out once she hit the brakes. Thanks guys , now it all makes sense. Do they make LED'S in a dual filament? because that is what I have in the m3 mirrors....later, tony


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*I'm not sure about the 2057 bulbs but an 1157 bulb is a dual filament bulb. Least of the worries right now though, after all, it's a Honda.

Your mirrors, how many wires/connections does it have on it? If it has 3 then it is able to stay on and blink. One wire for signal, one for marker and one for ground.*_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

m3 mirrors do have 3 wires. I connected the wiring for the passenger side the way it should be and everything worked fine. They blinked when signaled and stayed on when the lights were turned on and they even blinked with the alarm. However, once I taped the connections and tested it again the lights only blinked when signaled. I found out later on, when I just did the other side and left it at blinking when signaled, that I had blown a fuse. The wires must have touched each other by accident and being that the fuse was blown I wasn't able to get the connections right. Maybe one day I will fool around with it again.


----------



## godofyourgod (Jul 28, 2002)

1157, 2057, 3057, and 3157 are ALL dual filament bulbs. Basically, thats what the "7" means.

1156 would be a single filament bulb. 

the difference in the dual filaments are the base (1157 and 2057) are round bases that push in and twist. different wattages.

the 3057 and 3157 are flat and just push into the socket. different wattages also.

hope that clears it up.


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*It's kewl you found the problem. I want to see pics of them when you are done.*_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

not exactly fixed the problem but they do work as turn signals which is more important. Do you want a night pic or a day pic? or both


----------

